# 02 Roll for it - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey kids, Rob is having his Grand Opening at FTW Games tomorrow at 11 am! And i will be there! I’ve got a few sets of dice left to sell, and i will be signing copies of cartoons and whatnot.

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------

